# Garlic Stuffed Leg Of Lamb W/QVIEWS



## ronp (Sep 20, 2008)

A friend of mine loves Lamb and Garlic. I told him I just smoked one and his ears popped up. I said if you want, I can smoke one for you. He said he would be indebted to me for life. I also made him a butt last night. So, here we go.


Stuffed 8 cloves of garlic in the cavity.


Rubbed with Terriyaki, lemon pepper and more garlic powder. I didn't have any Rosemary.




I was going to sear until I thought about the rubber netting, that would have been a mistake. So, just straight in the smoker with apple to start and switch to hickory. The meat is at 35, now and I will pull it at 135'.

Thanks for watching the new and improved QVIEW.

Ron


----------



## supervman (Sep 20, 2008)

Nice lookin piece of "Beef"


----------



## m1tanker78 (Sep 20, 2008)

"........In other news, lambs have been placed on the endangered species list. No one can say for sure what's causing their demise but authorities have pledged to investigate reports of lamb-smoking rituals".  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Hehe, looks real good Ron. Thanks for the qviews; looking forward to more.

Happy Smoking
Tom


----------



## zapper (Sep 20, 2008)

I am not generally one to complain......well OK I do whine a little, but in this case.... It has been over 24 hours. Where is the finished Q Veiw?
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	







I mean c'mon, we are talking about laaaaaammmb here!



PS, I don't know why, but rosemary is like the magic spice for lamb.


----------



## okie joe (Sep 20, 2008)

looks good waiting for final qview like the new and improved Qview. mmmm did he say 8 cloves of garlic?  what a guy...way to go Ron...


----------



## bbqgoddess (Sep 20, 2008)

Yes Rosemary is the mistress for a leg o' lamb..
I am curious is that Yoshida's a teryiaki??
Great Q-vue Ron, Did Carol find you out yet?


----------



## ronp (Sep 20, 2008)

Yea, wheres the beef, Carol doesn't know, lol

Thanks Tom.

This is another one that I did tonight.

Here is the other one.
http://smokingmeatforums.com/forums/...ad.php?t=23153

8 Cloves stuffed inside.

Yes, Yoshidas, and no Carol doesn't know and I had her stuff the garlic.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Here are the finished pics.



About 130'



135' and done.








Some nice juice for reheating or gravy.

Thanks for watching,

Ron


----------



## erain (Sep 20, 2008)

too bad that wasnt for you, i woulda loved to seen that sliced open.... but looks great. dang ron you are savim me keystrokes big time!!!!


----------



## grothe (Sep 20, 2008)

Looks great Ron!!! You gunna be da lamb Expert in no time!!!


----------



## davenh (Sep 20, 2008)

Nice looking stuff 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.


----------



## ronp (Sep 21, 2008)

Erain, here is the last one sliced. Thanks for the points also.





Carol's dinner warmed in the sauce, still pink inside. I eat mine like above with horseradish, yum.

Thanks Gene

Thanks Dave, I appreciate it.


----------

